# Brown's Canyon trip this weekend



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Is it runnable in a raft at 300?


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, but be ready to get stuck a bit.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Stuck is better than upside down in January. I could drive up Saturday and do it Sunday since I have Monday off.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Maybe?*

Well, Josh, I'm thinking about it. I think it's nuts, but it might just be warm enough to do it. I'll take the big boat . I'll give you a call if I'm coming.
Want to make some turns this weekend?

Kim


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I (we) might be in. Looks like the snow is going to suck...

MR


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*I'll bite*

Alright, I'm going to be in the area...and I'm way desperate. I'll see you guys at the put-in at 12:30. And Josh, if this "Brown's Canyon" run sucks, I'm not throwing you a rope next time you get pinned.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Leaning towards paddling over skiing right now...

Laurie


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

You Better throw me a rope. I was side surfing my creekboat in some holes, so there is something to do in da canyon. Bring your playboat if you prefer.

A raft...maybe. Your going to be carrying or dragging it through a lot of places. Bring it as a paddle raft and no frame and your likely to be ok.

No turns Kim, too much going on. In steamboat today and tomorrow, and my truck needs work on Saturday.

Maybe just setting a meeting place for those coming from the front range is best since everyone minus me is only coming for a day. Safeway/starbucks in Conifer 8:30am Sunday??

I'll be back Saturday morning, lets figure out final details then.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

We would be leaving from silverthorne.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

takeme we should do the san juan its running 800 at bluff.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

ski_kayak365 said:


> I am planning another trip down brown's. Sunday for sure, meet at fisherman's bridge at 11am to run shuttle. If your coming from downstream, meet at stone bridge at 11:45-12:00 and we'll pick you up.
> 
> Anyone interested in Monday as well?
> 
> Josh


I'll boat Sunday.
I'll be coming over from Colorado Springs. I've run PC/#s a million times and never run Brown's, so I guess it's time I finally did it.
I'll bring a cooler of beer. Anybody got a little barbecue? Do this thing up right?
See y'all on Sunday.
Oh - and Kjirsten ... come play with us Rangers. You can hang out with the Durangatangs any time. I can't wait til next fall in Gore to see you again. 
-Mike


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

I think I am in too! Anyone coming from Denver Sunday morning that I can tag along with? 

Laurie are you in?


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Animas on Saturday (the town section) - Who's in?

I am looking at President's Day for the Juan. Unless the Salt is going.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Wellll.... now I'm torn... we're gonna call for an SJ permit in the morning. If that doesn't come through- I'll be at Brown's.



mania said:


> takeme we should do the san juan its running 800 at bluff.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Really? In rafts? 

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09361500 ANIMAS RIVER AT DURANGO, CO

Thanks, but I'll drag my boat down Brown's first since I haven't done that before.



rivermanryan said:


> Animas on Saturday (the town section) - Who's in?
> 
> I am looking at President's Day for the Juan. Unless the Salt is going.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

I am a possible. Depends on what takeme is up to. Drive all night, run 13 miles, instead of staying home and running 13 miles. Great fun. The Cody stretch is getting old.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey skibum... we're floating wilwood to powell saturday... drinking beer and shooting ducks.... rig yer boat and load yer shotgun and come along if ya dont wanna drive


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

I'm planning on riding over from the Springs with Id725. It's good to know that the world is filled with silly people


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Trying to get ECarlson to run the Ark. Salida East to Rincon saturday, do a little fishing and get the new dog used to the boat. If any of yall' are interested or in that area saturday. Ran Brown's a few years back in March at 500 cfs in a two man shredder and did a lot of dragging that boat. So I doubt my 13' would be too fun going thru there. Anyhow seeing if anyone is up for running along with us in their kayak, raft, innertube or inflatable mattress, be good for running a shuttle. Let us know how Brown's treats ya at that level.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Really? In rafts?
> 
> USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09361500 ANIMAS RIVER AT DURANGO, CO
> 
> Thanks, but I'll drag my boat down Brown's first since I haven't done that before.


Kjirsten, don't take your boat to Brown's at 300. It's going to suck balls. You're better off spending those 15 hours doing something fun!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

OK- I'm boating this weekend. If we don't get an SJ permit and Brown's won't work, I can either meet you in Salida or I'll drive to Wyoming to watch Bill shoot ducks. 



class 3 felon said:


> Trying to get ECarlson to run the Ark. Salida East to Rincon saturday, do a little fishing and get the new dog used to the boat. If any of yall' are interested or in that area saturday. Ran Brown's a few years back in March at 500 cfs in a two man shredder and did a lot of dragging that boat. So I doubt my 13' would be too fun going thru there. Anyhow seeing if anyone is up for running along with us in their kayak, raft, innertube or inflatable mattress, be good for running a shuttle. Let us know how Brown's treats ya at that level.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

The Shoshone up here is good, takeme..... well, good is a relative term. There is no ice, and it is warm, since around this level hot springs are about 100 cfs input, and the dam is only releasing 200....... However, a weekend road trip of epic proportions is always fun...... only get 13 miles up here, of easy 2's maybe one technical drop at this level.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

We are out. Have fun.

MR


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

ECarlson, Kona the AquaDumper, The Hanna Bear, Sweet P and I are floating Salida-Rincon Sunday. Nothing big, but lots of rock dodging if anyone is around we'll be putting in at 10:30-11:00.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like the San Juan's a go. Have fun up there in the cold North!


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

We're in! Myself, Tracy and Bart! Brown's CAnyon - gonna be a NICE day.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I'd like to run Brown's on sun. too, but not real sure on clothing

I've run #'s in April w/ snow on the banks and was fine, so I'm inclined to think as long as I layer up like then and it's sunny, I should hopefully be ok...

--what are y'all planning on wearing--drysuits, or no?

I'd be driving in from Denver if anybody wants to carpool


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm in. Just not sure if I'm driving from Silverthorne or Denver... 

Laurie


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Just hit me... Stone Bridge??? Not taking out at Hecla?


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Jay H said:


> I'd like to run Brown's on sun. too, but not real sure on clothing
> 
> I've run #'s in April w/ snow on the banks and was fine, so I'm inclined to think as long as I layer up like then and it's sunny, I should hopefully be ok...
> 
> ...


If there was snow on the banks when you ran in April and you were good, you should be good Sunday as long as the air temps are comparable.
I think a drysuit definitely is the way to go. But since I don't have one, it better be fine without it!
I'll have neoprene pants, a hydrosilk shirt and two fleece sweatshirts under my drytop, and I imagine that will be good.

Is anybody bringing a playboat? Will we be screwing around? Or should I just bring the big hoss and stay more dry?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I know Hecla is often not accessible in the winter, so Stone Bridge is probably the only option. I bet Josh knows from last week.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd sure love to make it but I've gotta see a man about a horse. 8) and a pool session in the Springs at five.

Here's a short video clip of Zoom Flume at 300 CFS.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/M21/?action=view&current=P9270020.flv


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Helca has snow on the road in, but isn't a problem. we ran fisherman's to hecla in less then 2.5 hrs. I'd rather get a slightly longer day in. There is going to be enough ppl, that you could always set a second shuttle to Hecla.

I'll be in a drysuit, but thats just what I have. couple layers of polypro, scull cap, gloves or pogies, drytop, you'll be fine.

Denver crew, meet in Conifer at 8:30 at the new safeway, lets carpool over.
Christine, Patty, Bart, Jay H, Tracy. I'm likely staying in BV, but I'll take some there, and you can just pack tight on the way back.

Laurie, if your coming from Silverthorn, we'll meet you there.

Fisherman's Bridge, 11am.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

pool session?? Wait for a cold day for that one. Get your butt on the river, its gunna be warm out.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I found coverage so if you don't mind I would love to join you!


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

> Is anybody bringing a playboat? Will we be screwing around? Or should I just bring the big hoss and stay more dry?


Tooo cold to mess around...I am taking the creeker.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Forecast is now for 50 and sunny!!! Still bringing the creek boat and dry suit.

Laurie


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Two more will be coming down from the Glenwood area, Stumpster and myself. See you tomorrow around 1030.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey all... just bought a bunch of brats & bringing the grill. BYOB.

Laurie


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Man smurf is boatin?? I may have to make it out.

It was warm up here today and they say more of the same for sunday. As warm as it has been in quite a while. Should make for a good run for everyone...


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

i am gonna try my best to make it tomorrow at the new safeway in conifer, but if I'm not there at 8:30, certainly don't wait--thought skiing today would suck but turned out pretty good and skied 'zuma bowl chutes and palavachini chair hard today, so I am really worked...and I have a dinner party still to go to tonight too, so sleeping in really sounds appealing...


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

RDNEK said:


> Man smurf is boatin?? I may have to make it out.


Hell yeah I'm still boatin! You and Coby and everyone else should come out. It'll be a fun time!


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

lmaciag said:


> Hey all... just bought a bunch of brats & bringing the grill. BYOB.
> 
> Laurie


Way to be, Laurie.
I've got 12 Fat Tires in the cooler and will need a little help drinking them all.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

ok, I am for sure in--boat and gear are packed, and going to bed now. Looking forward to it! Please post if the conifer safeway at 8:30 plans change or have changed at all, I will check this thread right before I leave tomorrow


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Jay,

Skip conifer, head straight there.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

15 folks on Brown's in January! Who wooda thunk it! Thanks to Josh for organizing this and to all who paddled for supplying the "unique" mindset and energy. Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

fun run on Brown's in January! had a great time with y'all, thanks to all for coming out--and to Josh for organizing, and to Beau for saving my ass with a perfectly timed t-rescue after my lame failed roll attempt!


----------

